# Está muriendo el subjuntivo?



## Polizón

Hola amigos:

He notado de un tiempo a esta parte, que el subjuntivo se usa cada vez menos en español. Este fenómeno también se repite en francés y hasta en inglés (que no es una lengua romance). Y no solamente lo he notado en lenguaje coloquial, sino hasta en formal. Incluso en personas que -se supone- están académicamente bien formadas y que pertenecen a este, cada vez más raro, grupo de "habla culta". 

He visto muchos hilos sobre el uso del subjuntivo, pero hasta donde leí, no encontré comentarios a este fenómeno que cada vez gana más terreno que se da a ambos lados del charco.

¿Alguna idea de por qué se produce este fenómeno?

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Polizón  ,  ¿podés citar ejemplos en los que el subjuntivo sea reemplazado por otro timepo? porque la verdad no sigo bien el concepto que planteas.
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Polizón. 
Bueno, ¡vaya un gran tema para ponerse a debatir!  
Yo pienso que hay construcciones en subjuntivo en español que siguen usándose igual que siempre, porque son muy habituales y sonarían imposibles en indicativo. Cosas tan simples como: _Me gustó que te acordaras_; o la forma de expresar un mandato en forma negativa: _No tardes_. Y tantísimas. 
Lo que tú apuntas quizá se deba a algo más amplio, la influencia de los medios audiovisuales, que simplifican la expresión en forma de frases más breves y directas, con menos subordinadas, con el influjo del inglés por añadidura. 
Todo ello no juega a favor del subjuntivo. Pero de ahí a pensar que está muriendo, yo particularmente no lo creo. 

Un saludo muy cordial, 
N


----------



## Jellby

No creo que el subjuntivo *esté* desapareciendo. Si *estuviera* desapareciendo no serían normales frases como ésta, y la verdad, espero que *tenga* aún larga vida. El que sí hace tiempo que está casi muerto es el futuro de subjuntivo, pero ya se sabe: adonde *fueres*, haz lo que *vieres*. En fin, que *levante* la mano quien no *use* el subjuntivo.


----------



## coquis14

Sigo sin entender como puede ser reemplazado.


----------



## Polizón

A ver...
Ejemplos:
- Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
- No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
- Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.
- Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.
- Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona).

Acabo de encontrar ya una discusión en WR que toca parcialmente este asunto, aunque no apunta hacia mi pregunta. En todo caso, ¿a qué se debe este fenómeno? Ojo, señalé que esto no solamente se da en español. ¿será que la evolución de las comunicaciones tiende a simplificar el lenguaje? Por lo pronto, ya en los mensajes de texto casi se ha extinguido la _q ._

_Saludos._


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Atención, porque de estas frases, hay tres en las cuales el indicativo es perfectamente posible (incluyendo la del futuro, que está en desuso fuera del ámbito legal):





Polizón said:


> A ver...
> Ejemplos:
> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona) .


----------



## Vampiro

> Ejemplos:
> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona).


 
Bien raros tus ejemplos...
Por decirlo de alguna manera.
Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Me permito disentir *Polizón *, yo no veo que este muriendo y de hecho muy rara vez escuchó que se intercambien el indicativo y el subjuntivo o el pretérito imperfecto.Si pienso que es una manera muy informal de hablar (indicativo) , casi que una prsona sin educación diría:_Cuando ella llega ,decidimos._Pero también puede depender de cada región.
Saludos


----------



## neutrino2

En mi humilde opinión, ya que el español no es mi idioma de nacimiento,



Polizón said:


> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.



En esta frase yo diría que es obligatorio el uso del indicativo, porque hay *si. *Otra cosa si hubiera _Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad *quien* mate a otra persona._




Polizón said:


> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.



En España nunca he oído usar el indicativo en frases como esta.



Polizón said:


> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.



Aquí, como dice Rayines, se pueden usar los dos.

Por favor, corregidme, si me equivoco.


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> No creo que el subjuntivo *esté* _(está)_ desapareciendo. Si *estuviera *_(estaría)_ desapareciendo no serían normales frases como ésta, y la verdad, espero que *tenga* aún larga vida. El que sí hace tiempo que está casi muerto es el futuro de subjuntivo, pero ya se sabe: adonde *fueres*, haz lo que *vieres*. En fin, que *levante* la mano quien no *use *_(usa)_ el subjuntivo.


 
Y aunque no lo creas mi estimada Jellby, he oído a gente hablar así, con los agregados que hice entre paréntesis y en rojo. La frase "adonde fueres haz lo que vieres" es eso, una frase que permanecerá en el tiempo, pero que no me sorprendería escuchar "adonde vas, haz lo que ves". Los demás verbos (aquellos a los que no les puse un "equivalente"  en rojo) son un poco más difíciles de cambiar, pero no me sorprendería que en el futuro se empiece a modificar en el habla cotidiana.

Evidentemente mi posición es respetar el español tal cual, pero tampoco estoy cerrado a una realidad que nos desborda, como lo del futuro del subjuntivo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

  Ejemplos como el primero que propone Polizón: “Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo”, se escuchan a cada rato, por lo menos por estos lares. Yo los atribuyo a la falta de una educación formal adecuada, a que la gente lee poco y nada, y a la influencia negativa de la televisión. No sabría decir si estos ejemplos son hoy más comunes que en el pasado. Para poder afirmarlo, habría que poder consultar algún estudio que haya calculado la frecuencia de estos y otros usos incorrectos en el pasado y que la haya vuelto a calcular en el presente. El tema me parece muy, pero muy interesante, pero la verdad es que no tengo idea si se ha incrementado o no.
  Saludos
  A.A.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Que no haya gente que utilice siempre bien el subjuntivo quizá sólo sea prueba de que probablemente sea difícil, pero no de que desaparezca. 

La primera frase no contiene un solo verbo en indicativo (incluyendo al condicional, hoy parte de él), infinitivo, gerundio o participio, y pese a ello, no suena tan extraña como algunos de los ejemplos dados. Aunque reconozco que aumenta el porcentaje de gente que lo usa mal o tiende a sustituirlo.

[Durante la producción del primer párrafo ningún verbo resultó lastimado]


----------



## Palo

Hola! Buen dia! Pues sorprende un poco este tema! No particularmente no creo que este fenomeno esté ocurriendo. Y, si es así yo no lo he notado, o acá en Venezuela no está ocurriendo. 
Es cierto que decimos "_nadie piensa que eres una mala persona" _pero no creo que sea una simplificación del subjuntivo, sino más bien la forma idiomática.
En francés pues no puedo dar una opinion, pero en inglés el uso del subjuntivo es muy limitado!
Habría que estar más atentos respecto a este tema (muy interesante, por cierto).
bye!


----------



## Polizón

Quizá el nombre del hilo debería haber sido ¿está reduciéndose el subjuntivo?

Personalmente no creo que vaya a desaparecer, pero para mí es claro que su ámbito se va ha visto reducido, cuando menos coloquialmente. Ya lo dice Adolfo, frases en las que no se usa el subjuntivo (cuando debiera) son comunes. Por acá también se da este fenómeno. 

Cuando me inicié en WR hice una consulta en la que me aclararon una duda que tuve por muchos años. Era sobre la denominación de una conjugación. Me aclararon que era: Presente de indicativo, con el pronombre "se" enclítico. Impersonal (_dispónese_, por _se dispone_). Este es un ejemplo que hay cambios en el lenguaje a medida que transcurran los años, pues no creo que hoy sea de uso cotidiano una palabra así. Su uso está restringido a documentos legales. Y digo documentos, dado que ni siquiera en una audiencia se habla así. Pero me imagino que hace docientos años o más era de uso común.

Lo que percibo es que el subjuntivo está perdiendo terreno, aunque en textos bien elaborados sí está bien puesto.

Tal vez, mi querido Adolfo, nosotros podríamos empezar a medir si efectivamente se está reduciendo. Y si este fenómeno se da solamente en personas que no tienen una buena educación o formación académica o si se da también en personas de "habla culta".

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Lo que sí creo, es que si no se ha muerto ya el *futuro de subjuntivo*, realmente se menea poquito. Solo en algunos textos literarios y jurídicos se utiliza. Aquello de _adonde fueres haz lo que vieres_, o _dígale cuando viniere_ creo que solo se usan en los ejemplos. Y no digamos en los tiempos compuestos. En una ocasión me entretuve buscando futuros de subjuntivo en los artículos de una revista y no encontré ni uno. Tal vez me aburrí pronto

Se ha sustituido por el imperfecto o por el presente de subjuntivo, aunque se trate del futuro.

Creo que se utiliza(ba) en las oraciones subordinadas de circunstacia. Me enteraría si viniere

Pero no creo que desaparezca, porque el uso es imprescindible en oraciones subordinadas que expresan posibilidad, duda o deseo.
Saludos.

MG


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es verdad que el futuro de subjuntivo está obsoleto (excepto por la jerga legal y poco más) y que -ara/-ase son completamente intercambiables (cosa que no ocurre en portugués), pero a mí todos los ejemplos puestos me suenan a marciano o al menos a alguno de esos errores de concordancia gramatical que todos tenemos a veces cuando empezamos a hablar antes de acabar de pensar la frase...

Otra cosa es que se esté muriendo el condicional. Como en "yo me la tiraba" (si, seguro) en vez de "yo me la tiraría".


----------



## Mangato

Dr. Quizá said:


> Es verdad que el futuro de subjuntivo está obsoleto (excepto por la jerga legal y poco más) *y que -ara/-ase son completamente intercambiables *(cosa que no ocurre en portugués), pero a mí todos los ejemplos puestos me suenan a marciano o al menos a alguno de esos errores de concordancia gramatical que todos tenemos a veces cuando empezamos a hablar antes de acabar de pensar la frase...
> 
> Otra cosa es que se esté muriendo el condicional. Como en "yo me la tiraba" (si, seguro) en vez de "yo me la tiraría".


 
Eso era lo que creía yo, hasta que álguien (Jazyk) me sacó del error. La forma -era, sustituye en algunos casos a la forma condicional  (Podría ser x pudiera ser) mientras que la Academia no admite esta sustitución para la terminación -ese . El argumento es la etimología diferente de cada una de las dos formas


----------



## Vampiro

> Originally Posted by *Polizón*
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí, como dice Rayines, se pueden usar los dos.
> 
> Por favor, corregidme, si me equivoco.
Click to expand...

Con todo respeto, creo que sí te equivocas.
La opción con "iba" suena horrible.
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

¿Serán regionalismos peruanos?


----------



## Pinairun

Polizón said:


> Y aunque no lo creas mi estimada Jellby, he oído a gente hablar así, con los agregados que hice entre paréntesis y en rojo. La frase "adonde fueres haz lo que vieres" es eso, una frase que permanecerá en el tiempo, pero que no me sorprendería escuchar "adonde vas, haz lo que ves". Los demás verbos (aquellos a los que no les puse un "equivalente"  en rojo) son un poco más difíciles de cambiar, pero no me sorprendería que en el futuro se empiece a modificar en el habla cotidiana.
> 
> Evidentemente mi posición es respetar el español tal cual, pero tampoco estoy cerrado a una realidad que nos desborda, como lo del futuro del subjuntivo.


 

"Si *estuviera *_(estaría)_ desapareciendo no serían normales frases como ésta."
El uso incorrecto del condicional en frases encabezadas por "si" está muy generalizado aquí, en el País Vasco. Y no es algo nuevo.

"Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona."  
Con esta frase creo que hay que saber elegir bien a la fuerza, porque en:

_Nadie piensa que *eres* una mala persona porque no te conocen y,_ _además, lo disimulas muy bien, _al usar el indicativo estamos diciendo que realmente es una mala persona.

y en:
_No te preocupes, nadie piensa que *seas* una mala persona_. Expresa la duda, la subjetividad, la posibilidad de que lo sea, aunque sugerimos que no. Clara función del subjuntivo.

¿Qué haríamos si muriera el subjuntivo?

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Polizón said:


> A ver...
> Ejemplos:
> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona).



Hola:
En mi humilde opinión, el subjuntivo ni muere ni desaparece. Esas frases que pones ahí, Polizón, suenan raras a mis oídos (salvo algunas que en indicativo incluso cambian de significado respecto del subjuntivo:
- Quien haga bulla... (en el caso de que alguien arme jaleo...)
- Quien hace bulla... (el que está armando jaleo en este momento...)
Y las diferencias que indica Pinariun con "eres" y "seas".)

De hecho, si alguien las dijera no pensaría que es alguien poco cultivado sino que es un estudiante no nativo de español que aún no domina las conjugaciones. El futuro, como dicen los compañeros, está en desuso, pero el resto de conjugaciones creo que están en buena forma (al menos por mis pagos) .

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

- Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo. Esta no la he oído por acá.
- No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso. Esta tampoco.
- Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado. El que hace bulla en este momento...
- Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona. Creo que aquí lo que más se oiría sería "matara".
- Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona). Esta sí la uso, y no como dice Pinairun.


----------



## Polizón

Outsider said:


> ¿Serán regionalismos peruanos?


 
También pensé eso, pero frases como esas se la he oído decir a más de un "extranjero" o cuando yo he estado en otros países hispanohablantes.

Y concuerdo que el subjuntivo es indispensable en el español actual, pero también he notado que cada vez con más frecuencia se dice frases como "No saldremos mientras llueve".

Habrá que estar atentos.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Muy interesante el hilo.

No creo que aquí, en Chile, el subjuntivo sea una especie en riesgo de extinción. Su uso está muy vivo en todos los niveles de educación y en los diferentes registros. Muy rara vez se oye su substitución por otro modo verbal: "_Mejor espera hasta que nos vamos_"; pero esto sucede sólo en el habla descuidada  o en el de las personas con poca educación.

A veces, he oído aquí el caso contrario; el uso del subjuntivo en situaciones que no lo ameritan, por ultracorrección:
En los noticiarios de la noche en la televisión, se entrega la información sobre la restricción a la circulación de vehículos el día siguiente para reducir la emisión de contaminantes. Frecuentemente he oído que los presentadores dicen algo como: "_La restricción afectará mañana a los vehículos cuyas placas terminen en los dígitos 1 y 2_"; como si los números en las matrículas estuvieran permanentemente cambiando y la restricción del día siguiente afectara a los vehículos cuyas matrículas justo ese día terminaban en los dígitos indicados. Claramente, aquí el indicativo es lo que corresponde.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

ToñoTorreón said:


> --
> Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona). Esta sí la uso, y no como dice Pinairun.


 
Yo creo que en este caso se pueden utilizar las dos pero con sentido diferente.

Nadie piensa que eres una mala persona.- Indicativo. Asevera un pensamiento de forma rotunda

Nadie piensa que seas un delincuente. El subjuntivo aporta una idea de posibilidad o duda


----------



## Alma Shofner

Estoy de acuerdo con Mangato, cuando uno decide si usar el indicativo o el subjuntivo (en ciertas frases) cambia el significado. 
Si yo digo el "Nadie piensa que sea una mala persona" al momento de usar el subjuntivo estoy diciendo que hasta yo tengo duda de que si sea o no una mala persona. No estoy diciendo que lo sea, pero si que tengo dudas o reservaciones al respecto. Cuando lo digo en indicativo, exactamente como dijo Mangato, lo estoy como quien dice firmando. 
 Cuando ellos vengan, iremos al museo. Aquí necesitamos el subjuntivo para mostrar la posibilidad de que algo pase e impida que ellos vengan. Yo no usaría el indicativo. No me suena correcto.
- No creo que él fuera a hacer eso. De nuevo, si estoy expresando duda, automáticamente uso el subjuntivo. Lo que pasa en esta oración es que no hay concordancia con los tiempos. No creo = está en el presente, fuera en el imperfecto de subjuntivo, así que que tenemos que hacer un pequeño ajuste. Decidir si no creo o no creía. No creo que él vaya a hacer eso. No creía que él fuera a hacer eso.
- Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado. De nuevo no hay concordancia. Si uno usa hace entonces hay que usar es, y con haga, será.
- Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona. Creo que aquí lo que más se oiría sería "matara". 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Toño Torreón. Esta está difícil, creo que todas están bien, y hasta agregaría la gemela de matara, matase. 
En fin, no creo que el subjuntivo esté muriendo.
Claro que cuando alguien escucha el uso de palabras que expresan probabilidad seguido del indicativo, quizá cause confusión, por ejemplo en estas dos oraciones:
Probablemente los X comen / coman mucha sopa.
Es probable que los X comen / coman mucha sopa.
Esto causaría confusión para algunas personas, no creen?
Saludos


----------



## Nanon

Palo said:


> En francés pues no puedo dar una opinion (...)



Hola Palo:

A continuación te indico el uso de los modos en francés (no voy a traducir, pues no estamos en el foro ES-FR ) para que te hagas una opinión. 
Tal vez el francés ejerza alguna influencia en ciertos usos del infinitivo en lugar del subjuntivo, pero no creo que éste sea  el único factor.



Polizón said:


> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo. FR = indicativo. En este caso es imposible el subjuntivo.
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso. FR = subjuntivo, debido a la forma negativa. En el habla es frecuente el uso del indicativo.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado. FR = indicativo
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona / _Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad quien mate a otra persona _(como lo sugiere Neutrino)
> FR = indicativo en ambos casos.
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona). FR = indicativo, aunque el subjuntivo sea posible, pero no es frecuente.


----------



## roanheads

Polizón,
Con todo respeto, espero que te equivoques. Estudiante soy yo, y claro, siempre lo seré, y te diré que para mí, el subjuntivo es una gran riqueza del castellano, con su capacidad de definir emociones, dudas, negativas etc. muchas veces con matices tan elegantes, y perderlo, o reducirlo, sería un desastre, pero mi experiencia , en lo que cabe, dice que el subjuntivo va bien, y espero , de corazón, que siga así.
í Qué tengas un buen día !


----------



## aleCcowaN

Polizón said:


> ¿Alguna idea de por qué se produce este fenómeno?


Lo que yo noto es que muchos sectores que hablan lenguas indígenas o regionales salen de los repliegues de la orografía social donde se los escondió por siglos para pasar a ser protagonistas de _reality shows_, pero como sus lenguas no tienen subjuntivo les falta cierta destreza para usarlo. 

Se suman a ello decenas de millones de personas que hablan castellano bien sazonado de subjuntivo pero que planifican mal el discurso: por ejemplo, sabiendo que el subjuntivo no se usa en general para informar, se dan cuenta en el medio de la frase de que su interlocutor no tiene esa unidad de información a la que van a hacer referencia y entonces pasan al indicativo ("y entonces lo invité a que ... viene a las 7")

Sí noto una tendencia en el habla popular a tratar al subjuntivo como al condicional, es decir, pensar que no tienen que hacer ninguna coordinación de tiempos ("anteayer me dijo que venga ayer")



roanheads said:


> Polizón,
> Con todo respeto, espero que te equivoques. Estudiante soy yo, y claro, siempre lo seré, y te diré que para mí, el subjuntivo es una gran riqueza del castellano, con su capacidad de definir emociones, dudas, negativas etc. muchas veces con matices tan elegantes, y perderlo, o reducirlo, sería un desastre, pero mi experiencia , en lo que cabe, dice que el subjuntivo va bien, y espero , de corazón, que siga así.
> í Qué tengas un buen día !


El subjuntivo es muy probable que siga con mucha salud ya que es, por decirlo así, la "negación" del imperativo. El pasar de decir "¡Ve! No, mejor no vayas" a decir "¡Ve! No, mejor no ve" es una revolución muy profunda del idioma que requiere de algún trauma, hoy en día muy difícil, ya que estimo que sólo la "creolización" de la lengua española puede provocar semejante cambio, y sólo el inglés tiene valor atractor en la actualidad, pero con 350 millones de hablantes y el 6,5% del producto bruto mundial, mal podría hablarse de un letargo o estancamiento de nuestra lengua.

No obstante Polizón tiene razón al remarcar que ciertos usos del subjuntivo que sólo atenúan el contenido activo de un verbo pueden reemplazarse con cierta facilidad por el indicativo ("no estoy seguro de que él viene y el problema se acaba").


----------



## Palo

Nanon said:


> Hola Palo:
> 
> A continuación te indico el uso de los modos en francés (no voy a traducir, pues no estamos en el foro ES-FR ) para que te hagas una opinión.
> Tal vez el francés ejerza alguna influencia en ciertos usos del infinitivo en lugar del subjuntivo, pero no creo que éste sea  el único factor.


 
Bonjour Nanon! Gracias por tu explicación. Eso me hace pensar que en francés el uso del subjuntivo es tambíen más limitado que el del español. ¡No sé si estoy en lo cierto! 
Por otro lado a los que si les he escuchado muy a menudo este cambio de subjuntivo a indicativo es a los anglofonos que no tienen un conocimiento muy profundo del español, y me atrevo a pensar que se debe a que en inglés el subjuntivo es muy limitado.
Tambien a una amiga croata, ella casi nunca usa el subjuntivo y se confunde mucho con el mismo aun cuando habla muy bien el español.
Ejemplo: ¿Qué piensas Adela? No creo que es así. En vez de: no creo que sea asi.
Salut!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hola Palo y hola a todos. Pues no sé lo que piense Adela, pero en mi opinión, después de una expresión de duda, automáticamente escojo el subjuntivo. No creo que sea así. En cambio cuando tengo certeza, entonces me decido por el indicativo: Creo que es así. 

Cuando tengo mis dudas es cuando se habla de cosas del conocimiento general. Por ejemplo: El hecho de que la tierra es / sea redonda es significativo. Comparado con: Aunque la tierra es / sea redonda parece plana. 

¿Cómo la ven?

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

¿Hay personas que usan mal el subjuntivo? Sin lugar a dudas.

¿Significa eso que es una corriente mayoritaria, que se extiende también al lenguaje escrito y por lo tanto el subjuntivo está en retroceso? No.

Saludos,


----------



## Palo

Alma Shofner said:


> Hola Palo y hola a todos. Pues no sé lo que piense Adela, pero en mi opinión, después de una expresión de duda, automáticamente escojo el subjuntivo. No creo que sea así. En cambio cuando tengo certeza, entonces me decido por el indicativo: Creo que es así.
> 
> Perfecto! Pero cuando usas la forma negativa aunqie estés mil porciento seguro ¿es posible emplear el indicativo?
> Habria que emplear otra construcción, pero no la forma subjuntiva:
> No creo que es así creo que no es así estoy seguro que no es asi.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Palo, estás hablando de dos formas negativas. El creer y el no creer y el ser y el no ser.
No creo=no estoy 100% segur@
Creo = estoy 100% seguro (aunque esté mal, esa es mi percepción)
no es o es depende de lo que se trata, está evaluando algo, un concepto o idea o de acuerdo al contexto.

Si no creo algo = uso el subjuntivo. 
Si creo algo = uso el indicativo.
si es o no es, eso ya es harina de otro costal, como diría mi papá. Tiene que ver con el contexto.

En cambio con expresiones como:  El hecho de que la tierra es / sea redonda es significativo. Comparado con: Aunque la tierra es / sea redonda parece plana. 
Puede causar confusión, y depende de dónde es uno y de la preparación académica.

Para tí y para muchos si no para la mayoría del foro, no habrá confusión, pero para los chicos de prepa o secundaria es probable que batallen al menos en la elección del modo con la primera, por la frase "el hecho de que" como que el indicativo puede encajar también, no? Al menos en el estudio eso pasó con los mexicanos de Laredo Texas.

No he revisado las encuestas que hice en personas con poca preparación académica aquí en el norte de California, como no es una encuesta formal, es sólo para yo darme una idea de que el autor de este estudio que estoy leyendo tiene razón en sus conclusiones. 

Saludos


----------



## Master08

Hola, Polizon:
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Y con todo el respeto que me merecen todos los miembros de este link, me atrevo a contestarte. El problema del subjuntivo que yo he notado se debe especialmente a las malas traducciones del inglés a español. Si tu miras, por ejemplo, programas del canal Animal Planet, veras que ya no usan el subjuntivo, cuando deberian hacerlo. Tambien cuando ves cualquier cantidad de peliculas que tenemos en TV Cable, con los famosos sub-titulos, veras que casi nunca utilizan los subjuntivos y que suenan tan raro!!! Bueno, es un tema que se presta para mucha discusión. Y hay que diferenciar las distintas formas del subjuntivo: primera, segunda, tercera. Esta ultima se sigue usando o mas bien aparece en versiones literarias especialmente. Y su uso o desuso no se debe a regionalismos ni al mal "hablar" de algunas personas, ni mucho menos obedece a diferencias del habla en los paises latinoamericanos. 
Un saludo!


----------



## Master08

Hola, Polizón, otra vez aquí.
Acabo de abrir mi correo electrónico y despues de tratar de mirar uno de los mensajes, me sale este letrero:
"Mozzila evitó que Firefox abra una ventana emergente."
Confirmo mi teoría: mala traducción. Se diría: ...*evitó* que *abriera*...
Existe un fenómeno en Español y en Inglés, supongo que en francés tambien y de pronto en otros idiomas, que se denomina 'paralelismo', es decir, que a un tiempo verbal le corresponde uno determinado, como en estos casos:
Yo *quiero* (presente) que tú *seas *(forma 1a. del subjuntivo).
Yo *quería* (pretérito - copretérito) que tú *fueras* (forma 2a. del subjuntivo).
Yo *habría querido* que tú *hubieras sido*... y así sucesivamente.
En otros ejemplos, ya no involucrando al subjuntivo, se puede ver:
Si yo *tengo *(presente) suerte, *paso* (presente) el examen.
Si yo *tuviera* (condicional) suerte, *pasaría* (futuro hipotétivo o de posibilidad) el examen. 
Espero que estos ejemplos ilustren un poco más a los lectores.
Un saludo,
P.D.: Si encuentro más ejemplos, con gusto los escribiré en un próximo foro.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Agregando un poco a la excelente explicación de Master08, la combinación condicional - condicional (si algo pasara entonces ...)
puede tener dos salidas  (o quizá más, no sé) la que Master08 mencionó que es condicional y también la del imperfecto de subjuntivo= pasara el examen. Hasta el día de hoy, yo pensaba que las terminaciones -ra y -se eran intercambiables y acabo de descubrir que no. Se oiría super raro pasase en este contexto.

Como verás Polizón el subjuntivo no se está muriendo, es parte muy importante de nuestra lengua. Quizá no se esté empleando tanto como se debiera o a veces se sobre emplea. Aquí en los Estados Unidos (y por supuesto estoy generalizando) lo que observo es que los hijos de mexicanos nacidos aquí casi no usan el subjuntivo porque no saben como conjugarlo, no porque no quieran. No han tenido la oportunidad de estudiarlo y como tiene sus reglas...

Que interesante verdad?
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Alma Shofner said:


> lo que observo es que los hijos de mexicanos nacidos aquí casi no usan el subjuntivo porque no saben como conjugarlo, no porque no quieran. No han tenido la oportunidad de estudiarlo y como tiene sus reglas...


No creo que nadie espere a estudiar sus reglas, algo que sucede entorno a los diez u once años en el sistema educativo español, para empezar a usarlo. Los niños aprenden por imitación, no por estudiarlo en los libros y un niño de ocho años que no tiene ni la más remota idea de lo que es el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo sabe usarlo perfectamente si el castellano es su lengua materna, la que usa y oye a diario en su entorno.

Otra cosa es que en el caso que planteas estén totalmente influidos por el inglés, que es el idioma que predomina en su entorno, y copien sus estructuras cuando hablan español y les parezcan naturales usos nada idiomáticos del castellano sólo porque en inglés suenan bien. O que ni sus propios padres hablen bien el idioma, en cuyo caso difícilmente se lo van a poder enseñar. Saludos,


----------



## ivanovic77

Suscribo lo dicho por María Madrid. Un castellanohablante nativo aprende el subjuntivo a la vez que aprende a hablar, sobre los 2 ó 3 años, antes incluso de aprender a escribir. Es un aprendizaje inconsciente.


----------



## Alma Shofner

A ver Ivanovic77 y el resto del foro, ¿Qué elegirían en la siguiente oración: "El siempre se bebe toda la cerveza que está / esté en el refrigerador/la nevera"? 
El indicativo, verdad? Pues 3 de 13 en la pequeña encuestita que hice ayer escogieron el subjuntivo. Los encuestados son mexicanos que viven aquí en los Estados Unidos (California) hijos de padres mexicanos nacidos en México (tanto ellos como sus padres,) Hay personas que hacen uso indiscriminado del subjuntivo. Eso se corrige con preparación académica, ¿no creen? ¿De verdad creen que el uso del subjuntivo se aprende a los 2 o 3 años? ¿Será que pase en realidad de manera inconsciente y uno no necesite de ir a la escuela para aprenderlo? 

Quizá sea que ustedes tienen la dicha de tener padres preparados y eso hace una enorme diferencia. En mi caso mis padres no atendieron más de tres años de escuela. Mi madre dice haiga. Yo la traté de corregir infinidad de veces cuando era una adolescente, hasta que mejor la acepté. Ignorantes y todo, fueron buenos padres porque nos apoyaron en la escuela.

Tiene fama en México que en España el nivel de preparación es muy elevado. En México es muy extremoso. Y si el aprendizaje es como María dice, pues ellos imitan a sus padres que no saben que es lo correcto y a su vez ellos van a enseñar a sus hijos su español deficiente, lo cual es muy triste.


----------



## Mangato

No desesperes. Las utilizaciones incorrectas de tiempos de verbos son frecuentes y abundantes en todas partes. Tal como explicaron anteriormente, en el Norte de España (Burgos y Euskadi) es frecuente utilizar el condicional en lugar del imperfecto de sujuntivo, en oraciones que comienzan por SI.
Además creo que no existen reglas fijas para la utilización del subjuntivo en las subordinadas.

En el caso que propones decimos:
Él se bebe toda la cereveza que *hay* en la nevera
Él se bebería toda la cerveza que *hubiera* en la nevera
Él se bebe cualquier cerveza que *esté* fría.
Él sebebe toda la cerveza que *está* fria

Como ves en los dos últimos casos se utilizan indicativo o subjuntivo. Supone una leve diferencia de matiz: en el primer caso se entiende que él bebe en cualquier momentocon la condición, en el segundo se entiende como una realidad presente. Probablemente con mayor precisión debieramos decir 
*El se beberá toda la cerveza que que esté fría*, pero repito la estricta corrección del lenguaje es patrimonio de muy pocos

No recuerdo nunca haber estudiado los casos en que obligatoriamente debamos usar el subjuntivo. Creo que lo asimilamos inconscientemente con el aprendizaje del idioma. Lo que sí recuerdo remotamente el comentario de que el subjuntivo se emplea en oraciones subordinadas que expresan conceptos de deseo, temor o posibilidad.

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## María Madrid

Alma Shofner said:


> Hay personas que hacen uso indiscriminado del subjuntivo. Eso se corrige con preparación académica, ¿no creen?.


 No, un niño que empieza a estudiar el subjuntivo en el colegio con diez años ya lo usa a diario de manera natural a poco que esté un entorno cultural medio en un país donde el idioma sea también el español. Otra cosa es estar en un país extranjero, con un idioma diferente y hablar español sólo en casa. La exposición de ese niño a los diferentes usos del idioma es limitadísima. 



Alma Shofner said:


> ¿De verdad creen que el uso del subjuntivo se aprende a los 2 o 3 años? ¿Será que pase en realidad de manera inconsciente y uno no necesite de ir a la escuela para aprenderlo? .


Con dos o tres años es cuando los niños empiezan a soltarse a hablar, que no con perfección gramatical. Las estructuras que oiga en su día a día serán las que acabará incorporando en un par de años más. En el momento en que empiece a leer (cuatro/cinco años) estará expuesto a nuevas formas que no son las mismas que el lenguaje coloquial de casa. Ampliará su vocabulario y matices nuevos de las diferentes construcciones con las que vaya entrando en contacto gracias al idioma escrito. Si esto no se da y se limita al lenguaje hablado en el hogar, el niño difícilmente va a poder ampliar su nivel. Y esto no es lo habitual en lo que se entiende como aprendizaje de una lengua materna. 



Alma Shofner said:


> Quizá sea que ustedes tienen la dicha de tener padres preparados y eso hace una enorme diferencia. En mi caso mis padres no atendieron más de tres años de escuela.


 
Es evidente que un niño va a imitar a sus padres y a su entorno. Otra cosa es que el niño tenga la suerte de poder acceder a un nivel de educación superior al de unos padres sin formación elemental. La situación que tú planteas es un caso que aquí en España (y en muchos otros países de habla hispana) sería una excepción, no lo habitual, pues la escolarización de los niños es obligatoria hasta los quince años. Además el entorno (televisión, películas, libros, etc) también es parte importante del aprendizaje del idioma y si se está en un país donde el idioma dominante es el inglés y se está sólo expuesto a un español de registro bajo en el hogar, como es la situación que tú describes, es evidente que no se puede esperar mucho más. Recordemos que un importantísimo número de los hispanohablantes de Estados Unidos, pese a su perfecta pronunciación, ni leen ni escriben en español, incluso si tienen un buen nivel cultural. El español es la jerga de casa, nada más, ni el idioma en el que se estudia ni en el que se trabaja. Eso no es extrapolable a la situación general en otros países donde el idioma oficial es el español.

Por supuesto que en todas partes se oyen barbaridades a diario y gente que hable mal y tenga un bajísimo nivel cultural hay en todos lados, pero no es lo mismo estar escolarizado en un idioma, donde la exposición a esa lengua es constante no sólo hablando, sino también leyendo y escribiendo, que en el caso de niños en un país donde su escolarización tiene lugar en otro idioma y, como tú explicas, lamentablemente sus padres no tienen el nivel cultural suficiente como para enseñarles nada más que los registros bajos del idioma. No hago valoraciones sociales, entiendo que hablamos de casos muy complicados a nivel humano pero no creo que tomar como ejemplo a grupos de personas escasamente alfabetizadas en un país de habla inglesa sea representativo de los usos del español en general. Nadie duda de la capacidad humana de esas personas ni son menos válidas por no tener una formación adecuada. Sencillamente separemos la calidad humana de su nivel cultural. No tienen nada que ver entre sí. Y no convirtamos su entorno cultural en la referencia de la situación real en países de habla hispana.Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Alma Shofner said:


> A ver Ivanovic77 y el resto del foro, ¿Qué elegirían en la siguiente oración: "El siempre se bebe toda la cerveza que está / esté en el refrigerador/la nevera"?


Me permito anotarme en la lista de los que preferimos el subjuntivo para esta frase, y es más, si el verbo fuera encontrar, no hay problema, pero con el verbo estar yo diría que aquí la mayoría optaría por el subjuntivo, especialmente aquellos hijos y nietos de graduados universitarios (de ambos sexos) con bibliotecas en sus hogares que harían la envidia de un pueblo pequeño.

Simplemente el subjuntivo es otro recurso más al momento de hacer cosas tan importantes como mantener la calma y la cortesía, o para matizar el verbo precisando cuál acepción se está usando, o incluso construyendo una "acepción portamanteo", por decirlo así. Cuando esto lo hacen personas educadísimas con un vocabulario de 45000 palabras, la gente se queda en éxtasis ponderando el exquisito uso de la lengua. Cuando esto lo hace un jornalero con un capital de sólo 2000 palabras, con el fin de matizar y extender su capacidad de expresión, resulta ser un cateto falto de instrucción en los cánones de la lengua. Es más, la prueba específica de que está mal que haya usado el subjuntivo es que "también" dice "haiga". 

Que si hay ignorancia llana, también que la hay calificada.





Alma Shofner said:


> Tiene fama en México que en España el nivel de preparación es muy elevado. En México es muy extremoso.


"Ni muy muy, ni tan tan". O "ni tanto así". Yo sé que hay ejemplos de esto: una conversación que tuve en Los Ángeles con un trabajador mexicano mientras esperábamos el autobús:

trabajador: En Argentina hay muchos italianos ¿no?
yo: Sí
trabajador: Por eso hay tantos con ojos de colores [por mis ojos celestes]

Pero en España tuve conversaciones peores, algunas con ribetes kafkianos. 





Alma Shofner said:


> Y si el aprendizaje es como María dice, pues ellos imitan a sus padres que no saben que es lo correcto y a su vez ellos van a enseñar a sus hijos su español deficiente, lo cual es muy triste.


Todos aprendemos el subjuntivo como "imperativo del no hacer" cuando tenemos 2 a 3 años. Allí nos queda grabado el subjuntivo como "matador" de las acciones. Más adelante, todos los otros usos se incorporarán en nuestro cerebro más maduro, pero han de abrevar en ese significado original. Por eso, como dice la frase, "los estudiantes extranjeros se pasan la vida tratando de entender algo que a nosotros nos sale natural". Los padres que le hablan a sus hijos pequeños como adultos subdesarrollados no hacen más que confundirlos: "ven", a los 10 segundos "te digo que vengas", y al minuto "te dije que vinieras", resulta muy ilustrativo para un niño de 3 años, que terminará respondiendo al poder imperativo del tirón de brazo, o hará lo que le venga en gana y sus padres dirán "nunca me obedece". El subjuntivo rara vez pasa de un rogativo hasta los 4 años de edad. Necesitamos llegar a los doce años para entender todas las situaciones donde se usa el subjuntivo. Su aprendizaje y su permanencia en el tiempo entonces dependen tanto del hogar como del sistema educativo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Les agradezco mucho su participación. Busqué y sigo buscando desde que leí este hilo más información sobre si el subjuntivo está o no en decadencia.**** Reglas 9 y 10. Martine (Mod...) 

Lo bueno es que con ustedes encontré muy buenas aportaciones. Muchas gracias.


----------



## chics

> ¿De verdad creen que el uso del subjuntivo se aprende a los 2 o 3 años? ¿Será que pase en realidad de manera inconsciente y uno no necesite de ir a la escuela para aprenderlo?


Sí. Precisamente hace dos semanas fui a visitar a una de mis mejores amigas, que vive en el extranjero. Su hija tiene tres años y hace todos los subjuntivos. Los errores que comete, y lo hace con todos los tiempos verbales, es conjugar algún verbo irregular como si fuera regular. Sorprendentemente algunos que nos parecen especialmente complicados los conjuga a la perfección. El padre de la niña no sabe hablar en castellano y tampoco lo hablan en la guardería a la que va. No me consta que sea superdotada ni que le den clases especiales o cualquier otra cosa que la distinga de cualquier otra niña normal. No sabe leer ni escribir todavía y habla castellano con acento.

Que en un país extranjero (EEUU o donde sea) haya algunas personas que hablen mal, no significa que el subjuntivo desaparezca en todo el mundo. Tampoco me parece que en el norte de España influencie el francés ni el inglés.

Aquí, por ejemplo, en programas de tele en los que pretenden que nos riamos de gente inculta, mucha carnaza cuenta sus historias sin utilizar el pasado (ningún tiempo en pasado). Teniendo el cuenta que el uso del presente como recurso estilístico y literario es válido y hay "grandes escritores" que lo han usado, podría venir yo y decir que todos los tiempos pretéritos en castellano van a desaparecer en toda la comunidad hispanohablante y para siempre. Pero a ninguno de mis compatriotas se les ha ocurrido soltar esa barbaridad.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿De verdad creen que el uso del subjuntivo se aprende a los 2 o 3 años? ¿Será que pase en realidad de manera inconsciente y uno no necesite de ir a la escuela para aprenderlo?


Este trabajo te puede interesar, pues es una tesis doctoral sobre la adquisición del subjuntivo español en el contexto del ambiente bilingüe de Los Ángeles. Dentro de los trabajos citados, hay uno que refiere un promedio de edad de 2,6 años para el dominio del presente del subjuntivo (conjugación regular, no uso) y de 4,6 años para el pretérito imperfecto. Otros trabajos citados, como los de Gili Gaya, hablan de la ausencia del uso de los tiempos compuestos del subjuntivo en los niños de hasta 7 años de edad, sin informar sobre una edad para su adquisición. Otro trabajo hecho en Venezuela destaca que la adquisición de los tiempos del subjuntivo es independiente del nivel social y fuertemente dependiente de la edad.

Todos los que observamos con atención sabemos que una niña típica de 3 años de edad va a pedir, supongamos, "la muñeca esa que tiene la corona de rubí" y no "una muñeca que tenga una corona de rubí", y no dice "esa" porque la tenga bien identificada sino porque de alguna manera, imitando a San Agustín con respecto a la deidad, "deduce" que la muñeca existe por el simple hecho de que ella puede imaginarla. Será en el tramo de los 3 a 4 años que niñas y niños adquirirán esa capacidad para diferenciar lo irreal en su expresión verbal y pedirán cosas "que tengan" atributos. Un poco más adelante dirán que "pedían" cosas que "tuvieran" atributos. El imaginar a un niño de 3 años diciendo "si hubieras hecho más noni-noni anoche no tendrías tanto sueñito ahora" es ver Frankesteins cognoscitivos. 

La insistencia en los niños "propios" con asombrosas habilidades pragmático-lingüísticas en coexistencia con una razón que observa millones de individuos de la propia sociedad diciendo como adultos acabados "si dormías más anoche no tenías tanto sueño" y los considera luego como paletos irredimibles, es tan sólo un eco de que la educación fue y sigue siendo usada para ascender en la escala social, y poco más. El decretar el éxito propio y el fracaso ajeno es el atajo más concurrido al momento de promoverse para un palo más alto en el gallinero. Tan concurrido que ya lo están asfaltando.

Pero sin importar lo temprano o tardo en que una niña dice "que tenga una corona de rubí", esto habla de lo esencial que es el subjuntivo al momento de expresarnos, y más importante, en el momento de definir nuestra relación con el mundo, y la noticia de su pronta desaparición resulta entonces nada menos que prematura.

En última instancia, el subjuntivo en la adquisición del lenguaje está bastante bien documentado, tiene textos valiosos de libre acceso en Internet y un centenar de veces más en cualquier biblioteca sobre el tema. Otras apreciaciones corren el riesgo de tener la misma calidad epistemológica que el comentario de la mujer que afirmaba no comprender "cómo el más estúpido de los yernos pudo engendrar a los nietos más inteligentes del orbe".


----------



## chics

Pero Alec... la niña sí te dirá cosas como "no _cojas_ esa muñeca, es mía".


----------



## Polizón

Ciertamente el subjuntivo no ha muerto. De hecho, veo que tiene muchos defensores (dentro de los cuales me incluyo).
El subjuntivo es esencial para una correcta ilación en el idioma español, aun cuando ya una parte de éste ha ¿muerto?: el futuro del subjuntivo. 
Lo que he notado es una progresiva disminución del uso del presente del subjuntivo por el presente del indicativo; y no precisamente en los ejemplos donde puede ser válido. Este fenómeno me llamó mucho la atención pues en francés también sucede lo mismo. 
Mi teoría (podrán llamarla estrambótica, si desean, es solamente una teoría) es que la “riqueza” del español lo ha tornado complicado para los tiempos que vivimos. Podemos preguntarle a una persona que no hable el español como lengua materna. Les aseguro que les dirá que nuestro idioma es difícil de aprender. Pero no se espanten. No creo que sea un fenómeno exclusivo del español, sino que es producto de los tiempos en que vivimos: la gente tiende a abreviar; sino veamos a un muchacho de 20 años escribiendo un mensaje de texto, el uso exagerados de acrónimos en el diario, la reducción de modos y tiempos verbales más completos al ámbito jurídico. Abundo en el tema: todos los nuevos verbos que se crean, o que la RAE adopta, son regulares con terminación _ar_ (igual que en el francés con terminación _er_); es más simple y evita excepciones.
Es en ese contexto que formulé la pregunta. Por lo demás, seguiré usando el subjuntivo y defendiéndolo (sin llegar a extremos, claro). Agradezco a todos ustedes por su valiosa participación. Debo confesar que he aprendido mucho más sobre el subjuntivo —y otros temas también— de lo que imaginé. 
Si mi teoría genera polémica sigamos con el asunto, pero en otro hilo . 
Un saludo cordial
Polizón


----------



## Freguila

Yo estoy con Palo y con coquis. 
En España, realmente el único que ha muerto es el futuro de subjuntivo, que fue enterrado dentro del ataúd de Enrique Tierno Galván (Alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Madrid en los años 80, catedrático universitario e insigne persona de letras). Con él desapareció. 
Relativamente a las frases (raaras y rebuscadas), ahí va mi aportación:

- Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo. (Horrible. no he visto este error en España)
- No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso. (Horrible, Vampiro, suena penoso, como si hubieras bebido 10 cubata y ya no supieras en qué tiempo estás si aún es ayer o ya es hoy. Y en todo caso sería "No creo que él vaya a hacer eso" o "No creí que el fuera a hacer eso", la opción que propones "No creo que él fuera a hacer eso" me chirría un poco)
- Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado. (Muy mal, lo más parecido y aceptable es como advertencia sería "A quien hace bulla, se le expulsa/le expulsamos" 
- Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona. Esta la veo perfecta, aunque cambiando el orden "Si alguien mata a otra persona, será condenado ...." o entonces el futuro de subjuntivo "será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad quien mate/matare a otra persona".
- Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona). Este también lo veo aceptable en indicativo, si lo colocamos en un plano real de un momento exacto como "Nadie (aquí) piensa que eres una mala persona".

Yo por mi parte, veo el subjuntivo muy vivo. Sobre todo en la lengua hablada. Y es que hay que recordar que es el modo de la emoción, el deseo, la ilusión, la imaginación....
Mi cruzada (aunque no sea de este post) es el uso correcto Imperativo:
 "acordaos de traer el pan" y no "acordaros de traer el pan"
"escuchadme" y no "escucharme"
Por no hablar del otro día que escribí "Deseémosles buena suerte"  Me di cuenta que hacía años que no leía algo así.


----------



## kasaky

Freguila said:


> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo. (Horrible. no he visto este error en España)
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso. (Horrible, Vampiro, suena penoso, como si hubieras bebido 10 cubata y ya no supieras en qué tiempo estás si aún es ayer o ya es hoy. Y en todo caso sería "No creo que él vaya a hacer eso" o "No creí que el fuera a hacer eso", la opción que propones "No creo que él fuera a hacer eso" me chirría un poco)
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado. (Muy mal, lo más parecido y aceptable es como advertencia sería "A quien hace bulla, se le expulsa/le expulsamos"
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona. Esta la veo perfecta, aunque cambiando el orden "Si alguien mata a otra persona, será condenado ...." o entonces el futuro de subjuntivo "será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad quien mate/matare a otra persona".
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona). Este también lo veo aceptable en indicativo, si lo colocamos en un plano real de un momento exacto como "Nadie (aquí) piensa que eres una mala persona".



Todas esas frases que propones con errores fueron traducidas del inglés de manera literal... […]

Lo que pasa es que el subjuntivo no existe en inglés. por tanto, veremos muchos errores de ese tipo (pero muchos) en hispanos de EEUU y en angloparlantes que aprenden español.


----------



## Freguila

Muy inteligente, Kasaky. Has resuelto todo de un plumazo. 
No creo que te veten o censuren (Banear es traducción del inglés), dada tu perspicacia sobre el problema. 

Polizón, no te enfades conmigo.... ¡creo que deberías cambiar de amigos! 

Jeje


----------



## elirlandes

ivanovic77 said:


> Suscribo lo dicho por María Madrid. Un castellanohablante nativo aprende el subjuntivo a la vez que aprende a hablar, sobre los 2 ó 3 años, antes incluso de aprender a escribir. Es un aprendizaje inconsciente.


No estoy de acuerdo - la evolución de los idiomas hace que tienden a simplificarse a lo largo del tiempo. Es una batalla entre funcionalidad y precisión de un lado, y sencillez y accesabilidad en el otro.
Si no se pierde demasiado dejando entrar algo de ambiguidad en una frase por no emplear el subjuntivo, la gente que lo emplea mal eventualmente se convertirán en la mayoría, y el uso "correcto" cambiará. Vease lo que pasa con el inglés...
**** En este foro no tratamos del inglés. Martine (Mod...) 

Esto para mi demuestra que el aprendizaje por osmosis reflejado en lo que dice ivanovic77 no salvará al subjuntivo en castellano - solo se salvará si puede demostrarse menester para expresarse bien en el idioma y si los hispanohablantes lo quieren.


----------



## roanheads

ivanovic77 said:


> Suscribo lo dicho por María Madrid. Un castellanohablante nativo aprende el subjuntivo a la vez que aprende a hablar, sobre los 2 ó 3 años, antes incluso de aprender a escribir. Es un aprendizaje inconsciente.


 
Os relato un suceso que me pasó. Hace años, en Tenerife, estuvimos despidiéndonos de una familia tinerfeña, y al poner el coche en marcha, el hijo de dos años y nueve meses ( su cumpleaños la Noche Buena ) nos gritó, - " No se vayan, no se vayan ", y de camino al aeropuerto, pensé con una sonrisa ¡ "madre mía ( o algo más fuerte ) ! aquí estoy, rompiéndome la cabeza por hablar un buen castellano, y el pequeño Francisco nos pega un subjuntivo excelente sin pensarlo."
Este episodio, no lo olvido nunca, por eso coincido con " ivanovic , por mí propia experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

elirlandes said:


> No estoy de acuerdo - la evolución de los idiomas hace que tienden a simplificarse a lo largo del tiempo.


 
Eso me parece una _involución _más que una _evolución_.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Este hilo transita una y otra vez por el mismo camino así que me permitiré citarme a mí mismo, sólo por ahorrar tiempo



roanheads said:


> ... el hijo de dos años y nueve meses ( su cumpleaños la Noche Buena ) nos gritó, - " *No se vayan, no se vayan* ", y de camino al aeropuerto, pensé con una sonrisa ¡ "madre mía ( o algo más fuerte ) ! aquí estoy, rompiéndome la cabeza por hablar un buen castellano, y el pequeño Francisco nos pega un subjuntivo excelente sin pensarlo."...





aleCcowaN said:


> ...
> 
> *Todos aprendemos el subjuntivo como "imperativo del no hacer" cuando tenemos 2 a 3 años.* *Allí nos queda grabado el subjuntivo como "matador" de las acciones.* Más adelante, todos los otros usos se incorporarán en nuestro cerebro más maduro, pero han de abrevar en ese significado original. Por eso, como dice la frase, *"los estudiantes extranjeros se pasan la vida tratando de entender algo que a nosotros nos sale natural"*.
> 
> ...
> 
> *El subjuntivo rara vez pasa de un rogativo hasta los 4 años de edad*. Necesitamos llegar a los doce años para entender todas las situaciones donde se usa el subjuntivo. *Su aprendizaje y su permanencia en el tiempo entonces dependen tanto del hogar como del sistema educativo.*





> *exhortativo -va.*  Se aplica a las oraciones o enunciados que sirven para exhortar ('pedir a  alguien que haga o deje de hacer algo'): _Estaos quietos; No os vayáis_.El *subjuntivo* *exhortativo* es el empleado  con esta intención: _¡Que te calles!; *No se vayan*_*.*
> 
> Glosario de términos lingüísticos del DRAE


 El subjuntivo exhortativo (o mandatorio, o rogativo, o disuasivo) es lo primero que se desgrana de nuestro aprendizaje del imperativo:

¡Come eso! (ordeno comer sí)
¡No comas eso! (ordeno comer no --> "muere" la acción de comer)
¡No comas eso! ¡es mío! (exhorto/ruego comestible permanecer --> como consecuencia de la "muerte" de la acción de comer)

Esto último, que ocurre entre los dos años y medio y los tres años y tres meses, es el primer uso verdadero como subjuntivo. Lentamente se irán incorporando todos los tiempos simples (hasta los 5 años) y ampliando sus usos. Los matices de probabilidad y cortesía, y el dominio de las situaciones donde hay hipótesis y relaciones de causa combinadas, especialmente aquéllas expresadas en tiempos compuestos, se termina de incorporar y ajustar en el período de los 8 a los 12 años.


----------



## Cangrejo

Polizón said:


> También pensé eso, pero frases como esas se la he oído decir a más de un "extranjero" o cuando yo he estado en otros países hispanohablantes.
> 
> Y concuerdo que el subjuntivo es indispensable en el español actual, pero también he notado que cada vez con más frecuencia se dice frases como "No saldremos mientras llueve".
> 
> Habrá que estar atentos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
verás, esta es solo mi opinion y mi experiencia, estoy de acuerdo contigo en el punto al que te refieres, aqui (México D.F.) he escuchado a personas decir "no hay que salir mientras esta lloviendo" y asi con muchas frases mas. no dira ya nada porque debo darle comida a mi gato. adios


----------



## Escalador

Polizón said:


> A ver...
> Ejemplos:
> - Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.
> - No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso.
> - Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.
> - Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.
> - Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona).
> 
> Acabo de encontrar ya una discusión en WR que toca parcialmente este asunto, aunque no apunta hacia mi pregunta. En todo caso, ¿a qué se debe este fenómeno? Ojo, señalé que esto no solamente se da en español. ¿será que la evolución de las comunicaciones tiende a simplificar el lenguaje? Por lo pronto, ya en los mensajes de texto casi se ha extinguido la _q ._
> 
> _Saludos._



¿De qué parte del Perú es usted?
¿Dónde ha oído esa forma de expresarse, en la radio, la tele?
¿Hay otro idioma que se hable mucho en donde usted vive exactamente?


----------



## Polizón

Escalador said:


> ¿De qué parte del Perú es usted?
> ¿Dónde ha oído esa forma de expresarse, en la radio, la tele?
> ¿Hay otro idioma que se hable mucho en donde usted vive exactamente?


 
Soy de la capital, pero he vivido muchos años en el sur del país. 
Esas expresiones y muchas otras, las he escuchado en radio, televisión y directamente a muchas personas.
En el Perú, el idioma oficial es el español, que se habla mayoritariamente. En la zona altiplánica también se habla quechua y aymara. En la selva hay muchos dialectos. 

No obstante, los otros idiomas no tienen nada que ver con este vicio del lenguaje. De hecho he notado este fenómeno en otros países también y hasta en otros idiomas, como el francés.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Polizón*_ escribió:

- Cuando ellos vienen (vengan), iremos al museo.  Jamás oído o visto por estos lares.  Parece algo dicho por una persona cuya lengua materna no es el castellano. 
- No creo que el iba (fuera) a hacer eso. Tampoco. 
- Quien hace (haga) bulla, será expulsado.  Jamás. 
- Será condenado con pena privativa de la libertad si alguien mata (matare) a otra persona.  Bueno, eso de _matare_ es del español del Siglo de Oro, no de la lengua moderna. 
- Nadie piensa que eres (seas) una mala persona. Ambas construcciones son posibles por aquí.  Con el subjuntivo se expresa una duda sobre la veracidad de lo que se dice en la cláusula subordinada. 

Por lo pronto te comento que el subjuntivo continúa vivito y coleando por estos lados.


----------



## Forero

No creo que el subjuntivo castellano se vaya desapareciendo como el del inglés o el del francés. Lo que pasó en estos idiomas es que las terminaciones verbales cesaron de distinguirse auditivamente de manera que la mayoría de formas subjuntivas en inglés y en francés ya suenan idénticas a las indicativas. (Es difícil mantener una distinción que no se oye.)

Digo que pueden cambiarse las costumbres, pero las formas castellanas quedan distintas de sonido.


----------



## Polizón

Outsider said:


> ¿Serán regionalismos peruanos?


 
Esta es una frase extraída de una noticia dada a conocer por la agencia noticiosa AP.

El abogado de McCurry, Sri Devi Nair, señaló que McDonald’s no tiene un monopolio en el prefijo “Mc,” y agregó que otros restaurantes lo pueden usar siempre y cuando distinguen la comida que sirven de la ofrecida en McDonald’s.

Corríganme si me equivoco, pero la palabra marcada en rojo debería ser: "distingan".

Esta noticia no se generó en Perú, ni -creo- ha sido redactada por un peruano.

Ese es el tipo de ejemplos que ha sido motivo de la pregunta inicial.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## ManPaisa

Polizón said:


> El abogado de McCurry, Sri Devi Nair, señaló que McDonald’s no tiene un monopolio en el prefijo “Mc,” y agregó que otros restaurantes lo pueden usar siempre y cuando distinguen la comida que sirven de la ofrecida en McDonald’s.


Así se expresan muchos hispanohablantes de EE.UU., sobre todo si han nacido allí.  Puede ser que el autor o traductor del artículo sea uno de ellos.  No recuerdo haber oído semejante construcción en países hispanohablantes.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡No, no y no!! , y esto dice....¿a que no saben quién?:
*8.* *siempre y cuando. *Locución conjuntiva de valor condicional que significa ‘con tal de que’. El verbo de la oración subordinada que introduce va *siempre en subjuntivo*: _«No me importa, siempre y cuando me dejen en paz»_ (Gallegos _Pasado_ [C. Rica 1993]).


----------

